# question about my water color results



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

My water color paintings look more like acrylic painting when I am done. Is this a case of not enough water or what? Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

Could you share some photos of the ones you have issues with ?


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

thats usually the case


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Here's a few.


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

yes it does look like you are using them too thick. However they are very good, I especially like the bark on the first one


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Thank you. I used a natural sponge on the bark. Any suggestions on keeping it thinner without getting too thin?


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

pslane1 said:


> Thank you. I used a natural sponge on the bark. Any suggestions on keeping it thinner without getting too thin?


Most water colours I've seen are applied thin. I think thats just the way its done. I would say just water your paints down gradually until you have a look that looks like water colour that you are happy with


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

With watercolor I start really light and build up where there more shadow, it also helps to wet the page first and loosen your wrist.


----------

